
Australia’s Exported Coal Fuels China’s CO2 Deluge - zeristor
https://www.wsj.com/articles/australias-exported-coal-fuels-chinas-co2-deluge-11579031509
======
Huycfhct
Well lucky nothing bad has come of that....oh wait there country is in fire

